# Hello From South Dakota



## MikesZ (Jan 27, 2010)

Just wanted to say hi. Liking the forum so far.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## brushrat (Mar 18, 2009)

Born and raised in aberdeen. I miss the hunting but not the weather.

hello welcome to the forum.:wav::wav::wav:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* MikesZ. Have fun here.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:


----------



## fkirwan (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm moving back to Pickstown next year after 30 years in Houston.


----------



## ndbwhnter (Feb 19, 2010)

Hello from just over your northern border.

nd


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------

